# Need some proof-reading/critiques for EOM - Mythic Earth



## RangerWickett (Jun 10, 2005)

The text for the next EOM release is complete. I'm looking for some people to read through it, give me their comments, and make sure I didn't make any obvious mistakes.  If you're interested and can read a 60-page file and write some comments this weekend, post here to let me know.


----------



## donm61873 (Jun 10, 2005)

I've done some proof-reading in the past, if no one's taken up your request, I should be able to take care of this 

Drop me an e-mail.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jun 10, 2005)

*Count me in..*

I have plenty of time this weekend and would love a break from what I am currently doing 

currently only able to access the following email:

david dot dekeizer at us dot army dot mil


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jun 10, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> ...this weekend...




Does it have to be this weekend? I am occupied and unavailable this weekend, but can help next week.


----------



## Verequus (Jun 10, 2005)

Count me in - you should have still my email address.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 10, 2005)

Okay, I've emailed Rulemaster and Primitive Screwhead.


----------



## astriemer (Jun 10, 2005)

I'd be happy to help out should you wish.

astriemer at hotmail dot com


----------



## reveal (Jun 13, 2005)

I would have liked to help on this, but just saw it. 

I know this is the ENPublishing forum but, in the future, could you also post requests of this nature in the Open Calls forum? I think more people would see it that way.


----------



## kanithardm (Jul 2, 2005)

I can proofread it.  email me at (deleted).  When you email it, please permanently forget this address.

Edit:Nevermind.  I read it from the other thread.  It is wonderful.


----------

